# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  ساخت یک فایل متنی بوسیله xml

## mahmood_comp

با سلام 
می خواستم یک فایل xml  که شامل متن  چندین مقاله است را بسازم و ااین فایل رو در صفحه aspx  خودم بازیابی کنم چگونه این کار رو باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
  کارت رو راه نمیندازن ؟
بایWord , Excel

----------

